# Selling a plot inquiry



## eleanore.sauls (Jan 3, 2013)

I need some advise. I have a plot(land) in Ceres, Western Cape and a loan for it with ABSA Bank I'm still paying off. I want to sell it but would like to know if it would to best to sell through an Estate Agent or through ABSA ''Help You Sell''? 

Thank you
Eleanore Sauls


----------

